# What is this worth?



## VltnDennis (Feb 11, 2013)

Im consideing selling me camera , but i would like to get a idea of how much is a reasonable price on this.

Canon t3i with less than 900 shots , well taken care of. always in the camera bag
Canon 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS
Battery grip
2x batteries
Charger instruction manuals and original boxes for everything.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 11, 2013)

check ebay completed listings and craigslist in your area.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 11, 2013)

It's worth what someone is willing to pay, and this depends to a GREAT extent on your area.  Follow the advice of the moustached medic!


----------



## goodguy (Feb 11, 2013)

I doubt very much you will get a streight forward answer for your quaestion, you will have to make your own survey/research to find how much people are asking for the same equipment you are selling and then you can decide for how much you will sell yours.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 20, 2013)

About half what you paid new.


----------



## HerkFE (Feb 20, 2013)

@biggal unless he payed full retail nonsense


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 20, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> check ebay completed listings and craigslist in your area.



^THIS! Especially the Ebay Completed listings... (pretty straight forward, actually!)


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 21, 2013)

Check it out at ebay. Here's a current "used" T3i listing:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?LH_I...ct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=15&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------

